# Wireguard creates multiple tmp.* directories in /



## manas (Dec 12, 2018)

```
ls -dF tmp.*                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
tmp.0jLQrTxT/ tmp.48Hn2zt3/ tmp.cevzbU2X/ tmp.F67EtA7D/ tmp.IwYOJnBV/ tmp.LxXqhvar/ tmp.qARBdLho/ tmp.RBhE4SnD/ tmp.UdmCg1Zk/ tmp.V9txgNQc/ tmp.x5UsPxJ5/ tmp.Y5SNsuID/ tmp.YVPbBwFF/
tmp.1wAS3Y50/ tmp.4albWYHR/ tmp.clBOjgqX/ tmp.G4pDrw6g/ tmp.JcImurEF/ tmp.MXeqmLd0/ tmp.qDasiqtO/ tmp.sB8Ndvyk/ tmp.UFrPbv3f/ tmp.vy4eiuqF/ tmp.XChO1CDT/ tmp.Y8y0YBjN/ tmp.ZBnOXdUJ/
tmp.2nrr9coe/ tmp.9TwqM02a/ tmp.DgLswyvQ/ tmp.h4ZukZbQ/ tmp.kgwx2r90/ tmp.NtzBznmU/ tmp.qHzvlCqs/ tmp.SMhAQfaI/ tmp.Uw6qw4jp/ tmp.wbYaetjQ/ tmp.xmhd5TIE/ tmp.YAystoRs/ tmp.ZlmUdIgM/
tmp.3hH1Ssrk/ tmp.b9qCt1ui/ tmp.dhy5M2qV/ tmp.IWjh0xEa/ tmp.KoRKYTto/ tmp.nYY3RRrg/ tmp.qmulGEic/ tmp.T4NO5xh6/ tmp.V0vW4mS3/ tmp.wJWL32wr/ tmp.XMkuFsSO/ tmp.yMLMU4z2/
```


```
fstat sh-np.6AO34f                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
USER     CMD          PID   FD MOUNT      INUM MODE         SZ|DV R/W NAME                                                                                                                                                           
root     route      99074    1 /        314112 prw-------       0  w  sh-np.6AO34f
root     bash       98918    1 /        314112 prw-------       0  w  sh-np.6AO34f
root     bash       97523    0 /        314112 prw-------       0  r  sh-np.6AO34f
```


```
ps aux | grep -E '(99074|98918|97523)'
root            97523    0.0  0.0     9928    6076  2- I    10:26       0:01.09 /usr/local/bin/bash /usr/local/bin/wg-quick up wg7
root            98918    0.0  0.0     7880    5024  2- I    10:26       0:00.00 /usr/local/bin/bash /usr/local/bin/wg-quick up wg7
root            99074    0.0  0.0     6316    2280  2- I    10:26       0:00.05 route -n monitor
```

Wireguard creates numerous temporary directories at the root of the filesystem - is there any way to have these directories created in tmp/ instead?


----------

